# First official powerlifting meet done



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 30, 2017)

So I just did my first official powerlifting meet and it was a lot of fun...I never saw myself getting into powerlifting by its kind of addicting and I love the atmosphere ..overall the meet went pretty well

I didn't hit my record total because I went very aggressive on all my 3rd attempts for PR's and failed them all...all of my second attempts were good as follows:

Squat: 495
Bench: 405
Dead: 545

My failed third attempts were as follows: (all very close)

Squat: 520
Bench: 420
Dead: 575 (this was most disappointing because I've been pulling 565 no issues, didn't feel ready)


Here are some photos from the meet  (for some reason I can never upload photos directly to the forum) 

http://imgur.com/a/yst5h


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 30, 2017)

Nicely done!! Strong fukker


----------



## IHI (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice job Beast:32 (1):


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jun 30, 2017)

Sweet Bio!

Awesome man, 1445 first meet, can not complain about that at all. Strong work brother.

You are one jacked son of a bitch! Looked like it was a blast.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice work. I totaled 1420 first meet, so you got me there...


----------



## Milo (Jun 30, 2017)

Niceeee dude. Good pictures and looking jacked. They didn't make yoy wear a shirt for bench?


----------



## bsw5 (Jun 30, 2017)

Awesome work bro!! Strong


----------



## BigJohnny (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice job!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 30, 2017)

Hes in the books. Nice bio. 

And you're right the shit is very addiciting. Nothing like hitting a PR


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 30, 2017)

Milo said:


> Niceeee dude. Good pictures and looking jacked. They didn't make yoy wear a shirt for bench?



Thanks man and Nah milo they didn't say anything about the tshirt but I did notice most guys were wearing tshirt


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 30, 2017)

Milo said:


> Niceeee dude. Good pictures and looking jacked. They didn't make yoy wear a shirt for bench?



U see how jacked bio is? He doesn't own a shirt


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 30, 2017)

Great picture !


----------



## StillKickin (Jun 30, 2017)

Awesome Bio, very impressive man!
Looking beastly at the same time, you bastard.
Pics are great too.
Appreciate you sharing them.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 30, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> U see how jacked bio is? He doesn't own a shirt



Looks like I should be able to bench 500 lol these muscles are just for show  ...ecks is my new idol, now I really understand why he kept telling me to get into Powerlifting


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 30, 2017)

U don't have to wear a shirt for any lifts. Most do on squats and bench because the squat bar eats your skin and on bench u won't slide as much with a shirt on


----------



## Milo (Jun 30, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> U don't have to wear a shirt for any lifts. Most do on squats and bench because the squat bar eats your skin and on bench u won't slide as much with a shirt on


This RPS only? Every fed Ive seen requires shirts for squat and bench for safety reasons. If Magic Johnson squats before me with a shirt off you best believe Im wearing one.
Bio those are great numbers man. And dont be saying your muscles are for show. They put up a good ass total. Youve got all the mass and if you kept grinding and working on your technique you'd be able to use those juicy ass muscles even more effeciently.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 30, 2017)

good shit man you are a beast!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 30, 2017)

Solid total, congrats on popping yer cherry!


----------



## Maijah (Jun 30, 2017)

Awesome job bro, we are so close it's stupid not to train together once in awhile


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice numbers man. Looking like a bodybuilder and still being able to put up numbers like that is bad ass. Congrats.


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 30, 2017)

rps is a fun fed


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 1, 2017)

Milo said:


> This RPS only? Every fed Ive seen requires shirts for squat and bench for safety reasons. If Magic Johnson squats before me with a shirt off you best believe Im wearing one.
> Bio those are great numbers man. And dont be saying your muscles are for show. They put up a good ass total. Youve got all the mass and if you kept grinding and working on your technique you'd be able to use those juicy ass muscles even more effeciently.



Actually I'm not sure. I just assumed what I said. I really only pay attention to rps so I'm not sure.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm pretty sure Gene would like you to wear a shirt but it's not required. He always mentions it in the meeting. 

Very nice  numbers for your first meet. Benching 4 plates is no joke.


----------



## Milo (Jul 1, 2017)

I wish we hd RPS over here. They always give the best trophies.


----------



## Jin (Jul 1, 2017)

Great work BC!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 1, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 1, 2017)

Great job brother! Really glad to hear you've been bitten by the PLing bug.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 1, 2017)

Maijah said:


> Awesome job bro, we are so close it's stupid not to train together once in awhile




Definitely should link up man...I plan to head to powerhouse very soon maybe even next week.


----------



## snake (Jul 1, 2017)

Congratulations! You're impressive all the way around. Not many can pull off strong and jacked as well as you can.


----------



## Solomc (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm on the impressed train.  Nice job.  What weight are you at ?


----------



## Maijah (Jul 2, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Definitely should link up man...I plan to head to powerhouse very soon maybe even next week.



Shoot me a pm, if I can make it I def will. I live about 15-20 mins from that gym.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 2, 2017)

Solomc said:


> I'm on the impressed train.  Nice job.  What weight are you at ?



I'm sitting around 220 now I weighed in light 217 fasted their scale was 2lbs lighter than mine at home


----------



## Beezy (Jul 3, 2017)

Congrats BC


----------



## NoQuarter (Jul 3, 2017)

Great job!  Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Ginaathletic (Sep 28, 2017)

Congrats! Great job!


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 4, 2018)

That's still good stuff brother..


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 4, 2018)

Congrats bro


----------

